# General > Business >  Watch out for fake job offers online

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Watch out for fake job offers online*

[IMG][/IMG]
As part of Scam Awareness Month, Caithness Citizens Advice Bureau and Highland Council Trading Standards want to alert young job seekers about the potential pitfalls when applying for jobs or signing up to recruitment agencies online.       Glenys Brown, Trading Standards Officer, based in Inverness explains,  "Unfortunately, nationally, there has been a sharp rise in the number of online job hunting scams and the age group most likely to be targeted with fake job offers are young adults aged between 18 to 24 years".   [Read Full Article]

----------

